# HBO Championship Boxing: Gennady Golovkin vs. Curtis Stevens



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gennady Golovkin vs. Curtis Stevens 12 MW Championship
Magomed Abdusalamov vs. Mike Perez Heavyweight from the Theatre at MSG

The fight starts at 9:00 pm Central on HBO


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

some good fights tonite


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR GGG!!!:ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You can get on me but I don't care. 
I got curtis stevens winning this by KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You can get on me but I don't care.
> I got curtis stevens winning this by KO.


whether anybody thinks Golovkin is hype or not, this would be a huge upset if Stevens wins...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

stevens head looks big as hell on that poster


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SOMEONE SEND ME A MENTION when THE fights!

Throw me a @*browsing* so I can know when the fights start up. 
*@browsing when Stevens and GGG are about to show up*


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens looking like Kimbo Slice in that poster lol. I can't wait for the fight. Someone is getting knocked-the-fuck-out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@browsing


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

@browsing

sup

just testing


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@browsing

GGG and STevens are
not about to show up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stevens missed weight? !


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

no


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Stevens missed weight? !


what? are you serious?
@turbotime


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You can get on me but I don't care.
> I got curtis stevens winning this by KO.


I'm wit'cha Cuzz :yep

and all the people that have called the man a Clown, Bum, etc and even said GGG took a weak fight and what not are gonna be about to SHIT :horse


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Just want to see a knockout.
It will be a huge upset if Stevens pulls it out.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens has literally zero chance. Garbage opponent for GGG


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

YEP Right here.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

is there gonna be an undercard?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*browsing*





Boggle said:


> @*browsing*
> 
> sup
> 
> just testing





Vic said:


> @*browsing*
> 
> GGG and STevens are
> not about to show up


thanks, hit me when the fight is up .


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You can get on me but I don't care.
> I got curtis stevens winning this by KO.


Of course you do. You've got Stevens winning by KO even if GGG knocks him out sparko.

My prediction: Bama scores every round for Stevens until he gets KO'd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO with their gay asss boxing promo in the rain.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola should win. He looked shit though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Of course you do. You've got Stevens winning by KO even if GGG knocks him out sparko.
> 
> My prediction: Bama scores every round for Stevens until he gets KO'd.


Sound like you have hurt feelings. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All right HBO Card is starting now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hope this is good


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Im rooting hard for Perez and Stevens to use the bob and weave.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Did the Marquez fight already happen?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bama also thought that Mitchell would win against Arreolla so no real suprise that he is going for the next black fighter.:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Did the Marquez fight already happen?


no


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@browsing You're a ***. Continue


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Update: There was a fight in the entrance. So far Im unscathed. The loud Russian behind me was moved further up. NY about that life.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man susan is shot


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This music is loud, and oddly, censored.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I see the Buffmeister!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Update: There was a fight in the entrance. So far Im unscathed. The loud Russian behind me was moved further up. NY about that life.


Body shots :ibutt!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MIke Perez or Mago in the mix to the the HW king.
Jim Lampley must have tooted up


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I like this fight. Two skilled heavyweights.
I want the winner to be fed to Joshua by Joshua's 5th fight. Will be a good little test for the People's Champ.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

There's something about Mago I just don't like. I can't exactly pinpoint what it is.. but I just hate this fucker.

Perez is much more my style.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I like this fight. Two skilled heavyweights.
> I want the winner to be fed to Joshua by Joshua's 5th fight. Will be a good little test for the People's Champ.


What a shitload of crap you talk...:smile But it makes me laugh so go on.:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> @*browsing* You're a ***. Continue












Shouldn't you be stating the case for Loma's greatness by rambling off a bunch of euro am nobodies? Whats their names again? 
Casanova? Michaelango? Nikkolovich? Santiago? Frantolini?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Im in a sea of russians


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I say Mago by KO for this one. Maybe mid-rounds like 5 or 6.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

excellent HW match up, i really like both guys....i got perez cause he's better but his shape worries me.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Benjy Esteves is an underrated ref, hope I don't jinx him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm all-in on Mago. - Betting that his new trainer will have made a difference.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Perez is looking good.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@browsing .... nothing


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first round for Perez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Perez talking misses a right hook, grazing left from Perez. Hard left hard rigth. Hard left from Perez. Perez lans hard right hook that buckles Mago and Mago is going back. Perez jabbing and pressing bback. Hard counter left from Perez. They trade jabs. Hard counter left and hard right wobbles Mago again. Hard counter left from Perez. Hard left to body of Mago. P hard jab left fom Perez and Mago is hirt. Hard right hook to body of Mago coimng in Hard jab left from MIke. Mago throwing haymakers and missing. Hard right hook from Perez. Hard jab left and right to body of Mago. They trade jabs. Hard right to body of Magol. Hard jab left from Perez. Mago throwing and Perez is rolling. Mago took a beating this round.

10 - 9 Mike Perez


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

1-0 Perez


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

magomed has no defense


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

war slick black cuban


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely Perez's round. Dude was throwing some damn good body punches.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Perez has a good jab going.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Man, this is how Heavyweight boxing should be. Sucks that I started watching boxing during the decline of the heavyweight division. Hope it comes back from the ashes later soon enough.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> war slick black irish cuban


fixed


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

second round also for perez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mago's coming back, easy round for him, in my opinion. 1-1 from me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O can hear Mike's punches. Smacking.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Missed left from Mago . Hard left from Perez. Missed left from Mago again. Perez lands nice flurry on Mago. nice jab and hard left to body ody of Mago Missed left f fom Mago. Hard right and left to body of Perez. Prez jabbing and lands hard right and left to body of Mago. Nice left to bod yof Perez. Nice left from Mago. Nice left from Mago. Double jab and jab left from Perez. they trad jabs. Hard jab left from Perez. Big left from Mago. They trade right hooks and Mago hurts mike. Hard left to body of Magol. hard right hook to body of Mago. Mago jabbing the head and pushing mike back. Pererez slips a jab and ites up. Jab right from Perez. Mago throws but doesn't land anything ot the body in his late flurry.

10 - 9 Mago
19 - 19 Even


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

man perez whupping that ass!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, fuck Jim and Max, "THIS IS HOW YOU FIGHT"

Shut the fuck up


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I was there with you Bogo.. I would have started knocking out Russians left and right.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> @browsing .... nothing


Cheap way he's found himself to get mentions. :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> fixed


:lol: i was thinking about editing my post and writing that..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

But yes, Heavyweight Boxing needs this fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't realise a southpaw v southpaw heavyweight match up could be this entertaining


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Celtic Cuban is showing well so far.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Like omg susan sarandon is at the fight (wtf)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this is a great heavyweight fight so far no clinch!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Mago out and eats a jab left from Mike. Perez throwing nice right hooks. Nice right from Mago Hard right to body of Mago, low blow and a warning.. Missed right from Mago. Nice left to body of Perez. hard left from Mago on perez on the ropes. Hard left to body of Perez. nice right from Mago. Hard left to head and body from Perez. Prez is gassed.. Nice right hook counter and left fro mPerez on reaching mago. Hard right to body of Mago another right to goy. Hard left to bhead of Perez on Perez leaning in. Hard left uppercut hurts perezz. Low left from Mago hurts Perez,. Nice left and right from Mago and Perez is hurt. Perez presssing Mago and Hard right from Perez. Big left from Mago. Pererez lands ah ard right and is pressing mago. Perez double jabs a leaning Mago and that is round.

10 - 9 Mago
29 - 28 Mago


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Was finding it hard to score in the middle, but I think Perez stole it at the end. 2-1 Perez winning.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

excellent fight 3-0 perez ut mago did better last round


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he looks good so far, mike


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko scouting....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How come Wladimir didn't fight these two? And fought Mormeck,Pineta, Wach instead?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I wish I was there with you Bogo.. I would have started knocking out Russians left and right.


Why? Do you hate russians?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't realise a southpaw v southpaw heavyweight match up could be this entertaining


Was just thinking the last time I saw a SP HW fight? One that had these bombs landing. hmmmm. Great stuff though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I see Perez wilting first. Great fight


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Perez has a quality chin!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2 Even so far. Easy round to score of Mago.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

They meet in the middle perez jabbing and lands nice counter right hook. Another right hook from Perez. hard jab left from Perez. Nice jab from Perez. Hard left to body of Perez. Perez jabbing and moving. Hard right hook from Mago. Misses left from Mago. Nice left to body of Mago Nice right hook from Prez. Missed left from Mago. Big left from Mago. hard right to goy of Mago Hard right hook to head of Mago. Nice right from Mago. Nice jab left from perez. Nice jab left from Mago.They trade lfts and a nice right hook from Mago another right from Mago. Hard left uppercut from Mago. hard left to body of Perez. Hard right from Perez hurts Mago and Mago is going back. Big left upstairs from Mago. Nice jab from perez. they trade jabs. Nice jab left from perez. Nice right hook from Perez.

10 - 9 Mago
39 - 37 Mago


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

These guys are bombing away wow. Great stuff


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Mike looked ready to go, this is a great fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Perez will win but he needs to come from behind here


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

magos 1st round.....3-1 39-37 perez


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez has cheen


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez needs to defend more, if it goes late he has a better chance. 

Brawling here could cost him, he could go at any time


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Magomed soon wont have any Stamina left


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight. This is what heavyweight boxing can be again when the Klitschos finally retire.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Mago pressing but perez jabbing. Missed left from mao. hard ounter left to the body of Mago offf a wide left. Hard right hook from Perez. Nice left to body of Perez.. Perez jabbin Nice jab left from Perez. Big right hook from Perez and he is pressing Mago back. MHard right and left hook from Perez. They trade jabs. Missed left from Mago. Perez alands hard right. Hard jab left from Perez. Perez smothering Mago. hard heavy left from Perez. Misseed lefts from both fighters. Perez is jabbing and pressing. Hard right hook to body of Mago. Nice right hook from Perez.. Perez jabbing and mago jabbing back. Mago trying to stay outside. hard right oto body of Mago. Nice right to head of Mago on the ropes. Perez double jab left and Mago's legs buckle. Nice jab left from Mago. Hard right hook from Perez.

10 - 9 Perez
48 - 47 Mago


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tough round to score. Perez stole it at the end. 3-2 Perez.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol Roy needs to calm dwn..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus. HBO team going full retard...


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 5:10-9 perez 49-46 perez


escellent heavyweight battle!!! mago has a crazy chin....i thought he was ready to quit and he's taken a hundred bombs since then.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Jesus. HBO team going full retard...


What they saying?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6


They meet in the middle Perez jabbing aand circling . Mago jabs and they trade jabs. Nice jab to the bod y from Perez. Overhand left from Perez. Nice left to body of Mago. Perez slipping the jab of Mago. They trade jabs and Mago is going back. Nice jab fro mMike. Perez lands a nice left off a jab. Nice counter right ato the head from Perez. Perez jabbing and moving now. Big left uppercut froim Mago. Huge right hook from Mago coming in. Hard left to the body of Mago Hard left from Perez again. jab left from Perez.. Mago jabbign and following . Pere landing the jab and slipping mago's works. Hard left lands from perez, harder righthook from Perez lands again. Mago is stalking Perez battles off the ropes Hard right hook and left from Perez, they trade lefts at tehe bell.

10 - 9 Perez
57 - 57 Even


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mago is not fucking throwing Perez is pulling away. 4-2 Perez.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 6: 10-9 perez

59-55 perez


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

magomeds nose looks broken


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The HBO commentators have once again lost all touch with reality.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What they saying?


They compared this fight to Ibeabuchi vs Tua. Then they compared it to Holyfield vs. Bowe. Then Max capped it off saying that Mago vs Perez was a more skillful fight than all of them. They're trying really hard to push the whole "this is an exciting heavyweight fight." It's a good fight, no more, no less.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Boggle said:


> They compared this fight to Ibeabuchi vs Tua. Then they compared it to Holyfield vs. Bowe. Then Max capped it off saying that Mago vs Perez was a more skillful fight than all of them. They're trying really hard to push the whole "this is an exciting heavyweight fight." It's a good fight, no more, no less.


max needs to lay off the coke


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Mike slipping the jab and lands a jab. Mago flurrying Perez on the ropes. Perez jabbs him off lands a hard left and Mago falling back. Big right hook to body of Mago on the ropes. Mago spins out Nice left t o body of Perez. Perez is jabbing and pushign Mago back. Stif jab and jab left from Perez. Hard left to body of Mago. Mago land hard left to body of Perez. perez jabbing and pushing Mago back. Hard jab left from Perez. Perez slipping the jaband pushing Mago back. Har rigth hook and left from Perez. Mago jabbing back but perez is jabbng back. Nice right to bofy of Perez, big left from Mago, missed right from Mago. Hard jab left from Perez.. Huge right hook fro mPerez. Niow straight left from Perez. Nice left to fbodfy of Perez. Mago presses and that is round.

10 - 9 Perez
67 - 66 Perez


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Magos jaw is broken.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boggle said:


> They compared this fight to Ibeabuchi vs Tua. Then they compared it to Holyfield vs. Bowe. Then Max capped it off saying that Mago vs Perez was a more skillful fight than all of them. They're trying really hard to push the whole "this is an exciting heavyweight fight." It's a good fight, no more, no less.


I'd even call it an ugly, somewhat boring fight.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 7: 10-9 perez

69-64 perez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Mago's combination stole the round, in my opinion. 4-3 Perez.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

mago is taking a horrible beating, he's got a fucking chin son


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> They compared this fight to Ibeabuchi vs Tua. Then they compared it to Holyfield vs. Bowe. Then Max capped it off saying that Mago vs Perez was a more skillful fight than all of them. They're trying really hard to push the whole "this is an exciting heavyweight fight." It's a good fight, no more, no less.


I think it's a fair call. This is the best heavyweight fight I've seen in many years. Both guys are beasts throwing bombs, a lot of skill is being shown.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> mago is taking a horrible beating, he's got a fucking chin son


Sounds like Roy! lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

When is Mago going to actually start fighting?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

shite looks over. mago is spent


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Mago jabbing low and pressing misses a left and right hook. Perez snaps a jab. Perez jabbing up and down. Nice left cupped around Mago's guard. Lead left right from Mago blocked. Nice left from Mago. Nice jab from Perez and he is pushing mago back. Nice left from Mago on Perez cming in. They trade rights s.. Nice left uppercut from Mago. Big lead left from Perez. Nice left agian from Mago. Big left uppercut from Perez and right hook and Mgo is hurt. Big right in the body and left from Perez. Hard right to body of Mago. Nice right hook to head of Mago. Hard left to body of Mago. Hard rithg hook to head of Mago. Hard right t obody of Mago another right to body of Mago Hard jab left from Perez. Nice right and left to bod yfo Mago. Nic left from Mago, bu perez pushes him back with bigger right hook to head.

10 - 9 Perez
77 - 75 Perez


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

good fight..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mago stole the end with that combination. 4-4 even.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wladdy. Wherre is Hayden???


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> When is Mago going to actually start fighting?


You sure know that he has some Stamina Problems? Just look at him


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

oh this is bs. no warning :lol:atsch


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> max needs to lay off the coke


He's been watching Grabimir Clinchko for years now and has, no doubt, forgotten what heavyweight boxing even looks like. Cut him some slack.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> When is Mago going to actually start fighting?


he has. this is the fate of when a KO artist is infront of a guy he can't hurt..


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

It seems like Perez smothers his own punches


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Benjy Esteves is an underrated ref, hope I don't jinx him.


Well I'll be..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy round to score for Mago, with the point deduction. 6-4 Mago.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Mago out pressing thowing blocked right hooks.. Pereez jabbing and lands a nice right hook to the body.
(-1pt from MIke for low blows)
Mie jabbing and nice rith hook to body of Mago and perez is pressing Nice right hook from Perez Nice rith hook from Mago. Huge left and rigth hook from Perez. Hard left uppercut from Perez on Mago in the corner. Flurry from Mago and Perez is pushing him back. Hard left from Perez in the corner. hard left uppercut from Perez. Hard left to thee body of Mago. Mago is jabbing and pressing Nice left theo the body and head of pereez. Big left from mago and Perez is wlaking throught them. hard jab left from Mago and peez is hurt.. Perez is ealking away now. Hard rigth to the body of mago. Missed right hook from perez and he eats a Mago right hook.

10 - 9 Mago (-1pt for Perez) 10 - 8 Mago
85 - 85 Even


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

88-83 \\Perez


mago needs ko, he's done though....perez beat the living shit out of him, this is the kinda beating that can ruin a fighter


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

MAGO ready to go


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Mago pressing hard behind the jab and big left from Mago on Perez on the ropes. Big left fro mMike. Mike jabbing. Hard right hook from Mike. Mike pressing now. Missed jab left from Mago. hard jab left from Mike Perez. Nice right hook from Perez. Double jab from Perez. Hard jab left from Perez, counter left from Perez. Big right hook to body of Mago. Jab left from Perez off the ropez. Nice left to bod yof Mago. Big left to body of Perez. They trade jabs. Nice right hook from Mago. Hard right hook from Perez and Mago is hurt badly.. nard right hook left hand and Mago is hurt badkly and wobbling. hard jab left from prez. Missed left from Mago Nice left from Mago Nice left from Perez . Hard jab left fromo Perez. stiff jab backs Mago up. hard jab left from Mago.

10 - 9 Perez
95 - 94 Perez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy round to score for Perez. 6-5 Mago. Still. Very tough fight to score in my opinion. Would've been a draw for me if not for the low-blow.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i see a roberry coming. LOL


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well that's it, I'm v-broke again! :rolleyes


Seems like JDJ didn't improve Mago in any way. Zip. Nada.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez should have this


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez will probably get fucked here


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pererz gonna get robbed..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully perez don't get robbed


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brutal fight. Perez just edged it for me


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Perez should win this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez got this, they won't rob him!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck off with the robbery talk, it was a very close fight you tards


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I think it's a fair call. This is the best heavyweight fight I've seen in many years. Both guys are beasts throwing bombs, a lot of skill is being shown.


It was a good fight, but there are good fights every year. This is what happens when two big guys on the same level are actually made to fight each other, and it doesn't happen enough in the heavyweight division. Most of the time they just go on a can crushing spree until they're ready to cash out against a Klitschko.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How long these cards are taking I'm thinking we are getting some funny business.
Perez might have ruined Mago's career, those sustained beatings kill careers and quality of life
--

Official scores
97 - 92
95 - 94
97 - 92

Winner by UD.......still undefeated Mike Perez


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wow they didnt rob him ha


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

mago won 1 maybe 2 rounds.....it was a blowout win by perez. mago got the fucking shit beat out of him. perez is legit. i like both fighters, mago has mad toughness but he got beat the fuck down. judges did a decent job! i though perez was gonna get fucked with


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Magomed is a warrior. Wilder fight would be good but they will duck as usual.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, good job for Perez. I thought his conditioning would've fucked him in the mid-rounds, which is why I thought Mago would've stopped him then. Very good performance from both men.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@browsing
Stevens v. Golovkin is up next


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Two warriors, Perez deserved it though. Exciting future for him, I'm a big Perez fan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Fuck off with the robbery talk, it was a very close fight you tards


Yeah, this! Why the fuck are people talking about robberies as if this fight wasn't close? Motherfuckers don't know how to score fights. I had Mago edgining it by one round due to the low-blow. If not for that, it would've been a draw for me. Either man could've won this fight, though.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a bad fight that.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Fuck off with the robbery talk, it was a very close fight you tards


Perez won close but clear.
So if you dindt gave it for Perez it would have been a robbery. Tard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tony Danza was behind Louis CK did they give him a call out?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I think HBO will want both guys back after that display. Wonderful fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, this! Why the fuck are people talking about robberies as if this fight wasn't close? Motherfuckers don't know how to score fights. I had Mago edgining it by one round due to the low-blow. If not for that, it would've been a draw for me. Either man could've won this fight, though.


No lol.. Perez clearly beat Mago the fuck up man.
Perez was simply too skilled and he got a granite chin.

The only thing Mago showed in this fight is the ability to take a beating....
he's like a extremely extremely poor man's version of Zeijko Marovic ..


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tony Danza was behind Louis CK did they give him a call out?


No, they totally fucking dissed. They also mentioned Wlad more than once, as if anyone gives a fuck about that big stiff idiot.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Perez won close but clear.
> So if you dindt gave it for Perez it would have been a robbery. Tard.


I had it going even into the last round, with Perez winning the last. Many of those rounds were very hard to score because both guys were trading bombs.
You can't call any close fight a robbery. If you do you're a tard. Tard.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No lol.. Perez clearly beat Mago the fuck up man.
> Perez was simply too skilled and he got a granite chin.
> 
> The only thing Mago showed in this fight is the ability to take a beating....
> he's like a extremely extremely poor man's version of Zeijko Marovic ..


Fuck-off with that. It was a close ass fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, this! Why the fuck are people talking about robberies as if this fight wasn't close? Motherfuckers don't know how to score fights. I had Mago edgining it by one round due to the low-blow. If not for that, it would've been a draw for me. Either man could've won this fight, though.


you can't score for shit..

you're the one who claimed Marquez vs Bradley was a robbery.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Mago to start fighting.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I had it going even into the last round, with Perez winning the last. Many of those rounds were very hard to score because both guys were trading bombs.
> You can't call any close fight a robbery. If you do you're a tard. Tard.


Of course you can tard. Only because it was close it doesnt mean you can give the decision Magomed. Tard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck-off with that. It was a close ass fight.


I probably had the closet card you could have for Mago and that is a 1pt loss. If Mago got a decision it would have been a robbery


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> you can't score for shit..
> 
> you're the one who claimed Marquez vs Bradley was a robbery.


It was a robbery. It's called effective punches, and Marquez threw more effective shots. Now fuck-off with that shit, cunt.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @*browsing*
> Stevens v. Golovkin is up next


Thanks. W00t Im in dis mug!


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tony Danza was behind Louis CK did they give him a call out?


and he was a fucking boxer as well whereas CK is just a big fan


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

man Garcia might just KO Martinez in 1, martinez really is the sloppiest champ in the sport now that k-9 is done and sloppy isn't good vs a precision dude like mikey.

gggis going to brutalize stevens, stevens is not at that level


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I probably had the closet card you could have for Mago and that is a 1pt loss. If Mago got a decision it would have been a robbery


Dude, you gave Mago rounds where I was scratching my head. As I said, it would've been a draw from me without the point deduction. It's all about who threw the more effective punches. In some of the rounds, I thought Mago really had Perez hurt, winning him the round. Perez sticking his tongue out doesn't mean he wasn't hurt, if anything it means he is hurting.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It was a robbery. *It's called effective punches*, and Marquez threw more effective shots. Now fuck-off with that shit, cunt.


:lol: which Marquez didn't land..

here's one tho:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO slips Cotto's face in notable 160 fighters. LOL


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man. HBO in full hype mode. I guess it's their job, but damn. They sound desperate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you gave Mago rounds where I was scratching my head. As I said, it would've been a draw from me without the point deduction. It's all about who threw the more effective punches. In some of the rounds, I thought Mago really had Perez hurt, winning him the round. Perez sticking his tongue out doesn't mean he wasn't hurt, if anything it means he is hurting.


And the point went over your head, there is no way a judge could give Mago the fight period. Perez losing a decision would have been a robbery, but everyone already has called you out on your stupidity, so there you go.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: which Marquez didn't land..


Marquez was off-balance. Always happens to him. Even with that, I still couldn't give Bradley the fight. Marquez threw the harder, more effective punches.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It was a robbery. It's called effective punches, and Marquez threw more effective shots. Now fuck-off with that shit, cunt.


LOL

Just proved you cant score bro


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevens gonna get kncked the fuck out.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Perez won and so did Bradley. Job done.

I'm hyped for this one now. :bbb


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The hungrier fighter is going to win this fight. Period. GGG or Stevens. Who is hungrier?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And the point went over your head, there is no way a judge could give Mago the fight period. Perez losing a decision would have been a robbery, but everyone already has called you out on your stupidity, so there you go.


More like my point went over your head. I defended my card. All everyone is doing is saying even stupider shit, talking shit. Nothing so far about how this was a schooling or anything.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> LOL
> 
> Just proved you cant score bro


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And the point went over your head, there is no way a judge could give Mago the fight period. Perez losing a decision would have been a robbery, but everyone already has called you out on your stupidity, so there you go.


You had Perez by one round... you couldn't see any of the rounds swinging the other way? Robbery? :huh
It's times like these you realise just how reasonable and objective the majority of fight fans are.
99% of boxing fans DKSAB and DKSAS


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Marquez was off-balance. Always happens to him. Even with that, I still couldn't give Bradley the fight. Marquez threw the harder, more effective punches.


No he dindt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How does HBO know that it wasn't Stevens that got the people in the building? LOL


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> The hungrier fighter is going to win this fight. Period. GGG or Stevens. Who is hungrier?


how about the better fighter?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You had Perez by one round... you couldn't see any of the rounds swinging the other way? Robbery? :huh
> It's times like these you realise just how reasonable and objective the majority of fight fans are.
> 99% of boxing fans DKSAB and DKSAS


Dude.. I had Perez winning the fight 8 rounds to 2... 
I think I speak for everyone across the various boxing forums when I say that my scores mean something.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You had Perez by one round... you couldn't see any of the rounds swinging the other way? Robbery? :huh
> It's times like these you realise just how reasonable and objective the majority of fight fans are.
> 99% of boxing fans DKSAB and DKSAS


This! 100%.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> No, they totally fucking dissed. They also mentioned Wlad more than once, as if anyone gives a fuck about that big stiff idiot.


Wasn't that Bob Odenkirk talking to Wlad?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

never seen stevens fight before. he's short as hell..


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevens got the WAR hat


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mago took serious punishment a complete beating. It was very close for the first half then stamina issues kicked in and Mago threw fuck all.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Marquez was off-balance. Always happens to him. Even with that, I still couldn't give Bradley the fight. Marquez threw the harder, more effective punches.


Scoring a fight is very subjective. I don't agree with you on the Marquez-Bradley fight but I can't say you're wrong when the fight was close.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO made Curtis change his nickname, lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You had Perez by one round... you couldn't see any of the rounds swinging the other way? Robbery? :huh
> It's times like these you realise just how reasonable and objective the majority of fight fans are.
> 99% of boxing fans DKSAB and DKSAS


it was close, but pretty much every round had a clear winner..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Curtis " My Time" Stevens gonna do this, I can feel it in the air.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

BROWNSVILLE IN DA BUILDING


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Triple G looks ready baby. :lol: 


Stevens looks ready. 


We've got a war.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Stevens got the WAR hat


Hahahhaahah I'm tempted to root for him now !


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How does HBO know that it wasn't Stevens that got the people in the building? LOL


stevens from new york so i assume he has something to do with it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Scoring a fight is very subjective. I don't agree with you on the Marquez-Bradley fight but I can't say you're wrong when the fight was close.


 @FelixTrinidad's scorecard for the Mago fight was fucking ridiculous, though. We can at least agree on that. No fucking schooling, very fucking close fight. 90% of people here DKSAS.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont some of you punk asses realise that a fight can be close on the score but the loser had no claim whatsoever to winning it??

Besides the deduction was bullshit


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @FelixTrinidad's scorecard for the Mago fight was fucking ridiculous, though. We can at least agree on that. No fucking schooling, very fucking close fight. 90% of people here DKSAS.


lol Ya I know.. it was a close fight. I thought Perez won a very narrow decision though. But I can see it as a draw.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Why are they saying Stevens has a 1.5" rea
ch disadvantage? According to Boxrec, he has 1.5" MORE reach than Golovkin. - And it sure looks like it.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

look how small gggs gloves r to stevens


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Close round for sure.....10-9 Stevens IMO though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

No bob and weave from Stevens.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Stevens actually backed up Golovkin.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn GGG gettin baced up..


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well he's done a better job than Macklin so far.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They meet in the middle, Stevens jabbing a from the outside. Nice jab and missed left from GGG. Nice jab from GGG. Mib left fro mCurtis. Nice right from Curtis. Nice left from GGG. Nice right from GGG. Double jab from Curtis. Nice left from curtis. Curtis is overing up GGG's work. They are trading jabs. They both miss counters. GGG lands a grazing right. Curtis trying to setup traps. Double jab from Curtis. Missed left from GGG.. curtis is slipping lands a nice right from Curtis.. Nice lefrom Curtis. and Curtis is moving GGG bakc. Nice jab from GGG. missed right hard right from GGG but big left from Stevens. Nice jab from GGG, nice right from GGG they trade jabs.

10 - 9 GGG


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GGG 10-9, Round 1


Great round. Nice punches by GGG, but Stevens doesnt look like he is worried. Stevens is short man.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

GGG is going to get caught and knocked out.. mark my words!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice, competitive fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevens implemented the bob and weave twice during that round.. hence slipping GGG'S jabs.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

look at the glove size LOL


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

look how small gggs gloves r


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this will be easy work in the next round


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah bwoy!!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

one punch power


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck!


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

boooom


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

20-17 GGG


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevens implemented the bob and weave twice during that round.. hence slipping GGG'S jabs.


lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The ref could have easily & rightly stopped it right there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Golovkin's huge power. Jesus.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice left hook.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

looked like stevens said oohh shit as he hit the ground


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> Fucking hell!


:bbb


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 2 - 10-8 GGG and the knock down.


Stevens :lol: He DID almost rock GGG at the very end while GGG was going for the end. His Left hook. Why isnt GGG throwing it?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

son of a bitch, spoke too soon.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

curtis on the outside and GGG is jabbing they trade jabss, GGG inching close Curtis lands a jab. They are t trading jabs. Nice left on GGG and GGG goes back. hard right to body of Curtis. Curtis is pressing and jabbing. Nice jab from GGG. They are hitting each others guard. Curtis misses a jab and right to body of GGG. GGG jabbing and presssing and Curtis jabbbing back at him. Hard right and left to body of GGG Hard left to bbody of GGG. GGG jabbing and lands a hard left hook. Stevens is down. Stevens beats the counte. Hard left to body of curtis hard left from Stevens on GGG running in and he feels it.

10 - 8 GGG
20 - 17 GGG


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: 

reminds me of Young Oskee. And it makes me hard.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hahaha told yall easy work for ggg.....stevens is a gatekeeper and nothing more wheras ggg is elite level talent. shouldn't even share the same ring


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is some bs LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

That face! Gif please


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Curtis said "oh shit" on the mat. LOL


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

look at the patience of ggg


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol damn didnt think stevens would make it out the round


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

stevens need to fucking weave more.
What a moron.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

gggs gloves have lesser padding than stevens


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevens now attempting to Jimmy Young his way to a MW belt


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens is scared now...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens scared now too.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

On the canvas you could see he was like oooooh so that's what it's like to get GGG'd!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 3 10-9 GGG Stevens afraid to throw his punches. He doesn't know how to set up his big shot against GGG and GGG is NOT scared to let them go.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> stevens need to fucking weave more.
> What a moron.


the weave is not going to help at this point

nor is the bob

ggg just hits too hard

with the left and the right


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Curtis said "oh shit" on the mat. LOL


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Stevens looks like he already lost. Good that he's trying to recover, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

GGG jabbing and and Curtis stips in with a jab. Nice left from Curtis. They trade jabs. GGG pawing the jab and measuring the right. hard left from Curtis and he bakcs GGG back. Nice uppercut from GGG. Nice jab from GGG. GGG jabbing Curtis all over the ring. Nice jab from GGG. Big rights blocked from Curtis. Nice left hook from GGG. Curtis is backing up and GGG stalking Bladcoked right from GGG. Nice right through the guard of Curtis. Nice left t obody of Curtis, Nice right to body of GGG. nice right to body of curtis and big left to body of Curtis.

10 - 9 GGG
30 - 26 GGG


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> gggs gloves have lesser padding than stevens


GGG is wearing grant punchers glove is like that


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Round 3 10-9 GGG Stevens afraid to throw his punches. He doesn't know how to set up his big shot against GGG and GGG is NOT scared to let them go.


Stevens is scared as shit. Mackling tried more.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevens on survival mode


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Man what the fuck is this.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fug i got to take a shite


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Stevens fighting like a pussy trying to survive. He knows that as soon as he starts throwing he's going to sleep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

So far this fight is NOTHING like I envisioned.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

There you go, Stevens. Close the gap.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, this is a good fight. Stevens is actually backing up Golovkin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens fought back well in the last seconds


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Steven's didn't mentally crack.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stevens is brave....but he is opening up himself too much.....


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn stevens aint no punk.

2-2


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

stevens got dog in him, good show!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

cant believe im missing ggg. hope he gets the KO. Why bother signing up for a fight if you're going to run away for 12 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

GGG is out pressing behing the jab and landing on Curtis. Curtis throwing the jab now. Nice right to body of Curtis. GGG gets in close and jabs Curtis jabbbing and gGG flurries on Curtis's guard.. Curtis is jabbing and moving forwar.d Nice coutner right from GGG. Nice right from Curtis.. Curtis pressing now and jabbing. hard r right and left to body of GGGg. Nice left hook from GGG on curtis. curtis lands nice jab. nice jab from Curtis. Nice left fom Curtis and a right, nice jab from Curtis. GGG billgoating and pressing curtis back now, lands a nice left to body of Curtisl. another left to body of Curtis. . Curtis going bakc n now but blocking GGG's work. Nice right to body of Curtis Hard left and right hook to head of GGG. hard left from Curtis again and GGG is going back. Nice right form Curtis. Right ffo Cur curts. Nicer r right left from GGG.

10 - 9 Stevens
39 - 36 GGG

---

WE GOT A FIGHT


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Steven's didn't mentally crack.


That's half the fucking battle. He's doing pretty damn good. I thought after he got knocked-down he was going to wilt and just not answer back, try to survive for hte rest of the fight. He's fighting a very smart fight. Good for him.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good fuckin round!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Steven's didn't mentally crack.


why would he crack?

hes coming to ktfo or get ktfo trying


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Stevens you are the fucking MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Good fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo took a big hook in that exchange and jumped him.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't want to jinx it, but GGG looks like he's got some good whiskers.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Stevens has actually hurt Golovkin. I bet Oneshot is happy. I'm glad Stevens is doing well, he's put in the work. Fighting a very smart fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Stevens can pull the upset.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

GGG jabbing and pressing triple jab from GGG. Ref gets on GGG for holding out jab. Curtis jabbing and and GGg lands a nice jab Nice right from Curis. Nice left right from Stevevns. Missed right from Stevens. They trade jabs. They trade jabs, coutner rigth from Stevens. They trade jabs. GGG just shorts with a jab. Hard jab rigth and left hook and GGG's legs buckles. jab right from Stevens lands on GGG. Hard left to body of GGG. Nice right to body of Curtis. Nice left from GGG. Nice right that grazes Curtis. Missed right from GGG off a Curtis jab. Nice right from Cutis nice jab from GGG. Nice right form Curtis. 

10 - 9 Stevens
48 - 46 GGG


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

stevens round


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit there it is

you see him ducking low to the ground with his lips almost touching the canvas?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Why isn't Stevens doing what his corner is telling him? If he gets off first he can win. He is behind on cards and he isn't pressing the attack like he should? 

Why isn't he able to get a left hook off of GGG's jab?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevens outboxed him. Stevens won the last 2 rounds.
I KNEW it wasn't just going to be a walk in the park.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

stevens has one ko after the eight round


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

People are giving Stevens rounds? :lol:
People in fine form here. Landing one punch against GGG counts as a win now?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GGG is hurt.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevens desn't know how to hold.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stevens giving him some good work


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stevens survived, wow, dude is tough.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

how the fuck is Stevens still on his feet,GGG landing some good shots


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Stevens is hurt.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job, Stevens. Weave, bob, get low, and close the fucking gap. Damn, we have a fight!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Stevens playing this smart. Gennady won the last round, but Stevens made him expend himself for hardly any damage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Stevens has actually hurt Golovkin. I bet Oneshot is happy. I'm glad Stevens is doing well, he's put in the work. Fighting a very smart fight.


When was Golovkin hurt lol? Wich round?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

ggg gettin mad and looking to lay a hurting now

5-1 59-54 ggg....


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

5-1 Golovkin.

Stevens is giving it a good go though. All credit to the lad. Plus the WAR hat gives him the EVT win for sure.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ggg is throwing 90 punches a round and connecting at 40+ percent

how is he losing the round?

good grief


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

good fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Still no bob and weave style @FelixTrinidad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

GGG pressing again and curtis jabbing and dipping. gGG. jabbing and taking a step back after jabbing. GGG lands two jabs. They trade jabs Nice right to body of GGG. Nice left to body of GGG. They trade lefts . Nice right from Curtis n GGG. Nice left to body and flurry to head of GGG. Nice right uppercut from Curteis. Nic left to body of GGG. Trhree rights fomr GGG hurts stevens. Nice right from Stevnvens. Nice right from GG but Curtis is blocking them. GGGG is flurrying but not landing cleanly. Curtis eats another right f from GGG. Nice left form GGG. Nice right from GGG. Nice left from Curtis. Double jab from GGG. Nice jab brom Curtis.. Curtis clokcing the right. Blocked right and left from GGG. Nice right to body of GGG. Nice right to body of GGGG. Nic nice l right to body of GGG. grazing counter left from Curtis.

GGG won the round but a lot of his work was not landing and it might fuck him up later.
10 - 9 GGG
58 - 55 GGG


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

3-G is throwing some hurtful blows. I feel bad for Stevens.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez vs Mago wasn't a good fight for some people but this is? Stevens is just covering up, spoiling the fight.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

peter quillin beats GGG


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

compubox will show ggg landing more than twice as many punches a round and throwing twice as many punches a round in every round


how is ggg losing these rounds?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This might go the distance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, good combinations from Stevens.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

think that was a stevens round..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

the left eye of stevens is closing and might not last 12


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

GGG out pressing hooking and jabbing, nice counter right from curtis. Curtis jabs lands a left on the insid.e nice right form GGG. Nice counter left from Curtis and a nice right from Curtis. Three jabs ffrom GGG. Nice left from GGG to the body. Nice right from Curtis. they are trading jabs and a blocked right from GGG. Nice jab right and left from Curtis. Nice left to body of GGG. Double left right from Curtis and he is pushing GGG back. GGGG circles. They trade lefts. Nice right and left fro mGGG.. Cur backs up. nice right to stevens. Nice rght to body of GGG Nice right from GGG. Nice jab right from GGG. Curtis staying in the corner getting jab ed and GGGG is cutting the ring off on him. nice jab right fro m GGG. Hard left hook right from Curtis. 

10 - 9 GGG
68 - 64 GGG

---

Curtis is fighting but not doing enough, GGG is looking tired in the corner.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

ggg much busier than usual..... 

stevens proving me wrong about him, he's showing he's better than i thought and has heart+chin

68-64 ggg


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, GGG ain't that special.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG lack of head movement is showing to be a weakness


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL @ Leddermans scorecard..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The ref would be justified to stop this.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens is a punching bag now


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens gets beaten the shit out of him.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> LOL @ Leddermans scorecard..


What is it?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> think that was a stevens round..


ggg will show to have landed more than twice as many shots as stevens by compubox in that round


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Great effort from Stevens, just GGG had too much power. GGG is a good fighter, still some way to go before he really becomes p4p one of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG is a good fighter bur can be easily beaten by Ward or Froch IMO.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

GGG takes it baby.

This guy Stevens just didn't have the heart to back up his mouth and GGG checked him.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Stevens didn't shame himself at all. He can leave the ring with his head held high. Good fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

God stoppage. Stevens was taking a bad beating. He'll be pissing blood all weak.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Stevens was in survival mode.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

GGG ppushing Curtis back. Nice rigth from GGG. Nice double jab from GGG. Cutis is trying to box but GGG's jab is keepping him off balance. Nice lead right from GGG. Nice left from curtis on the insid.e Hard left to body of GGG on the inside and a nice right on the inside from Curtis. Nice left uppercut and left to the body and right to the body from GGG. Curtis is hurt and trying to survive. Nice right to gbody of Curtis nice left from Curtis . GGG still coming. Hard roudl left to body of Curtis. Curtis i blocking and GGG lands a left uppercut. hard left to body of Curtis. GGG's punches getting slow Nice right from Curtis . Big right from GGG and a left from GGG. and Stevens survives it and Curtis's corner throws in the towel.

His corner bailed on him.

Curtis's corner should have let it go on

GGG RTD9 Stevens

Great fight and we finally saw GGG in a real fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good stoppage, Stevens was damn brave though....


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Good stoppage. This was starting to look like Pacquiao vs. Clottey


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

man ggg has so many wrinkles to his game, just when he showed good countering and patience with crazy power he's now showing incredible workrate, stamina and chin. dude is not gonna be beaten at 160, wards the only guy that beats him at 168.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Corner stoppage but Stevens was brave did better than I thought but Golovkin never was in danger of losing the fight.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair play, Stevens took a lot of punishment in that last round. I think he was on his way out anyway. GGG was impressive but was pushed by Stevens who put up a brave display. Very good night of boxing all told.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Stevens gets beaten the shit out of him.


i have no idea what some of these guys here scoring the fight were watching.

like compubox, all i saw was a systematic beatdown


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stevens is tough as nails but my man GOLO :happy :happy :happy


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> GGG is a good fighter bur can be easily beaten by Ward or Froch IMO.


Both are SMW.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG beat the shit out of him, Stevens covered up like a pussy the whole fight and lost every round easily.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good scrap


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Great fight though


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i have no idea what some of these guys here scoring the fight were watching.
> 
> like compubox, all i saw was a systematic beatdown


He landed a few decent shots but dindt impress GGG at all. Most of the time he covered up and fought very defensive minded.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

by way of compubox, ggg pretty much landed as much as stevens threw

good grief...who in their right mind thought this fight was close?


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

So funny


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Great fight though


Meh not competitive enough for me... Stevens hardly won a round.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> by way of compubox, ggg pretty much landed as much as stevens threw
> 
> good grief...who in their right mind thought this fight was close?


Some black and slick retards like Bama and co. I think Bama even thought Stevens would win via KO. Stevens landed his best shot and dindt impress GGG at all.:lol:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

What is GGG saying..


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

man sexy sergio is going to land bombs on GGG stationary head when his knee heals


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Great fight though


:lol: Stevens didn't win a round and fought like a pussy. Terrible fight thanks to Stevens. Despite his covering up and avoiding GGG he still got beat the fuck up without anything landing too clearly.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmfao max kellerman owned his ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> GGG beat the shit out of him, Stevens covered up like a pussy the whole fight and lost every round easily.


:lol:
I'm not surprised you said this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This interview is brutal.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

GGG has not good defensive skills, but he has a chin....I mean, Stevens landed a few clean punches, and he took it well.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Stevens lost every round. Covered up the whole fight timid and in survival mode. By the way wheb curtis landed on ggg it didnt phase him at all


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> GGG is a good fighter bur can be easily beaten by Ward or Froch IMO.


I doubt Froch would easily beat, beat him maybe, but not easily. I'd favour Golovkin I think but it's a close fight either way.

Ward I'd favour to beat Golovkin


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

At least this fight showed us GGG's weakness: head movement and speed. 

Andre Ward would probably beat him.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like GGG. :lol:

_*"You serious?" Seriously?*_"


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG gave off some weird ass answer and Max pretended he didn't hear and ASKED THE SAME QUESTION IN A MORE DEMANDING TONE. I LOVE MAX


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Stevens was a brave motherfucker. He took some straight fucking bombs from Golovkin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG calls out Sergio and Quillan.
Wonder if people will say GGG is arrogant.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo was shook once though. But still he whooped that ass.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Stevens lost every round. Covered up the whole fight timid and in survival mode. By the way wheb curtis landed on ggg it didnt phase him at all


I think he won the first.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

stay hiding Sergio,it aint worth it

Quillin is fine,he can hide behind the showtime/hbo beef lol


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> GGG gave off some weird ass answer and Max pretended he didn't hear and ASKED THE SAME QUESTION IN A MORE DEMANDING TONE. I LOVE MAX


I won the bet. I will pic a nice avatar for you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> man ggg has so many wrinkles to his game, just when he showed good countering and patience with crazy power he's now showing incredible workrate, stamina and chin. dude is not gonna be beaten at 160, wards the only guy that beats him at 168.


guy throws 90+ punches a round as a mw

awesome


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> I'm not surprised you said this


So you actually think Stevens showed something and won a round? Figures :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> GGG has not good defensive skills, but he has a chin....I mean, Stevens landed a few clean punches, and he took it well.


Yeah I noticed he gets touched very easily to the body and head he just has the power to get people off of him and the chin to take flush shots.
He looks weak on the inside though, even though that is where he likes to be and it will be interesting to see what he does with someone who can push him back because he looked bad when Curtis was getting off first and on the inside pushing him back.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Stevens didn't win a round and fought like a pussy. Terrible fight thanks to Stevens. Despite his covering up and avoiding GGG he still got beat the fuck up without anything landing too clearly.


Are you actually watching the fight or just jerking off to GGG? You are comjng off as terribly ignorant or just a shit troll.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only Bama would have this fight close. The best i could do for Stevens is maybe give him one round. I would have to watch it again since he did finish one round strong


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> GGG has not good defensive skills, but he has a chin....I mean, Stevens landed a few clean punches, and he took it well.


He showed decent defensive skills in the last IMO, I think he got a little too intent on knocking Stevens out, went a little wild at times, and got hit more than he should have due to that.

Showed his chins good which we kinda knew beforehand, but nice to see it confirmed


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Stevens didn't win a round and fought like a pussy. Terrible fight thanks to Stevens. Despite his covering up and avoiding GGG he still got beat the fuck up without anything landing too clearly.


How did he fight like a pussy? By employing the high guard? That was he good fight. He took a lot of punishment and recovered from some hard blows that put him on his ass early in the fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I gave Stevens one round, it was the 5th


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Are you actually watching the fight or just jerking off to GGG? You are comjng off as terribly ignorant or just a shit troll.


So what rounds did Stevens win then? You could make a weak argument for the first round and that's it.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Thug became goodboy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think GGG said for Stevens to say "hi" to his parents for him. If I understood that right, GGG is a G


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So what rounds did Stevens win then? You could make a weak argument for the first round and that's it.


didn't make a scorecard but there were at least 2 or maybe 3 that couldve been given to him..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah I noticed he gets touched very easily to the body and head he just has the power to get people off of him and the chin to take flush shots.
> He looks weak on the inside though, even though that is where he likes to be and it will be interesting to see what he does with someone who can push him back _*because he looked bad when Curtis was getting off first and on the inside pushing him back*_.


I don't like fighters who can't listen to their corners.

Steven's corner told him what to do, but he didn't, couldn't, wouldn't do it. He couldn't get off first, he was scared too.

I don't know what to really think about that. The inability for the corner's plan to translate into the ring. Is that not the sign of bad preparation? Guy's like Stevens can never be champion. They can't tap that part of them that pushes past whatever it is holding them back.

GGG can't be beat by guys like that, he can't be beat by pretenders. You've got to be that true dude, no gimmicks, to beat fighters like that. 
Steven's wasn't hungry enough to take the fight and GGG didn't give him anything.

Stevens was in a comfort zone when he shouldn't have been. These type of brothers are inable to get their Rocky montage on. They aren't champions.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Thug became goodboy


:lol: I was rooting for him like crazy because he was a warrior. Dude got messed-up, though. I think in the 5th he did hurt Golovkin, though. I'm not saying Golovkin was OMFG hurt, but he did kind of check him. Stevens made me a fan, but he just didn't have enough to win the fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

First round and maybe another one in the middle of the fight, you can give to Stevens.....not that matters though, I mean...c´mon.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> I don't like fighters who can't listen to their corners.
> 
> Steven's corner told him what to do, but he didn't, couldn't, wouldn't do it. He couldn't get off first, he was scared too.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think when GGG came in he should have been trying to slip the jab on the right and step inside with him and banging that right to the body then stay in that fucking chest and push his ass back. When I saw him stepping back and trying to stay on the outside I was confused, especially when he was waiting with the jab, when he has the longer reach. He didn't want to jab to the body and head to setup the left hook he just wants to throw it thinking it would automatically knock GGG out and that sort of confirms what you said earlier.

That said I wonder if Curtis could make it down to 154 or 147 with his height and strength and chin he could have some monster fights there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I don't like fighters who can't listen to their corners.
> 
> Steven's corner told him what to do, but he didn't, couldn't, wouldn't do it. He couldn't get off first, he was scared too.
> 
> ...


Boy you dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> How did he fight like a pussy? By employing the guard? That was he good fight. He took a lot of punishment and recovered from some hard blows that put him on his ass early in the fight.


The guard, the constant back peddling, the reluctance to throw punches.... this was a guy who said he was going to "Fuck GGG up". He never tried to win, his whole game plan was cover up and pray to land a hail mary left hook. He landed a couple without any effect on GGG, and you don't win a round by landing 2 punches in the last 10 seconds of a round.
GGG didn't even land anything really flush apart from the knockdown, the damage Stevens took was from having his own gloves constantly smashed against his face.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> *First round and maybe another one in the middle of the fight, you can give to Stevens*.....not that matters though, I mean...c´mon.


agree


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> I don't like fighters who can't listen to their corners.
> 
> Steven's corner told him what to do, but he didn't, couldn't, wouldn't do it. He couldn't get off first, he was scared too.
> 
> ...


No Stevens was very hungry, he just lost his appetite when GGG made him eat his punches. The look on his face after the knock down spoke volumes. I'm very impressed by how long he lasted vs a proven puncher.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Brandon Rios blaming weight training for his short comings in his fight against Abril.

Everyone* in *boxing knows weight training has way too many negatives, negatives that far out shadow any positives.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> So what rounds did Stevens win then? You could make a weak argument for the first round and that's it.


I never said he won a round, but I could see him getting the 1st and the 5th. That doesn't make it a bad fight. It was a good, exciting fight where Stevens did sme good things and landed some good shots to the head and body. GGG looks like he worked on his defense and looked great, but Stevens put up a fight and didn't just fold. He fought better than I thought. No need to put the guy down after he fought his heart out.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> The guard, the constant back peddling, the reluctance to throw punches.... this was a guy who said he was going to "Fuck GGG up". He never tried to win, his whole game plan was cover up and pray to land a hail mary left hook. He landed a couple without any effect on GGG, and you don't win a round by landing 2 punches in the last 10 seconds of a round.
> GGG didn't even land anything really flush apart from the knockdown, the damage Stevens took was from having his own gloves constantly smashed against his face.


It was a very, very mundane fight. Can't say I blame him, though.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> by way of compubox, ggg pretty much landed as much as stevens threw
> 
> good grief...who in their right mind thought this fight was close?


Not even close


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I like that this bitch ass thug quit on his stool, its even more delightful than KTFO.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Picture of the day:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> No Stevens was very hungry, he just lost his appetite when GGG made him eat his punches. The look on his face after the knock down spoke volumes. I'm very impressed by how long he lasted vs a proven puncher.


That look on his face wasn't a big fucking deal. He got up from that and rumbled on. So no biggie.

Stevens wasn't hungry enough coming up to this fight. Again.. These type of brothers are unable to get their Rocky montage on. They aren't champions.

Thats why they lose.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> didn't make a scorecard but there were at least 2 or maybe 3 that couldve been given to him..


The first round was pretty even, a bit of a feeling out round. The 5th round Stevens landed his best punch. GGG wasn't hurt and won the rest of the round. There is no way you can give any round to Stevens other than the first.
It's the difference between expectations and reality, when a fighter just wants to cover up and survive it's almost impossible to get a guy out of there. Stevens was expected to be blown out of there early. He got dropped hard in the second and went into survival mode. And his corner still threw in the towel. 
When GGG is throwing so many punches trying to open Stevens up he's always going to get caught by an occasional counter punch, that doesn't mean Stevens is holding his own. Stevens got his ass whooped.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lomach said:


> Picture of the day:


LMAO, This will become a CHB meme


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

lomach said:


> Picture of the day:


:lol:

Saved.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How high are fighters trunks allowed these days what the helll? weird rreminded me of this






I love this SSM


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

You definitely can give 2 rounds for Stevens....no doubt. 3 ? Maybe.......more than that is bias...


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The guard, the constant back peddling, the reluctance to throw punches.... this was a guy who said he was going to "Fuck GGG up". He never tried to win, his whole game plan was cover up and pray to land a hail mary left hook. He landed a couple without any effect on GGG, and you don't win a round by landing 2 punches in the last 10 seconds of a round.
> GGG didn't even land anything really flush apart from the knockdown, the damage Stevens took was from having his own gloves constantly smashed against his face.


I gave him one round but I can't remember which one. Aside from that no one took him seriously when he said he'd fuck GGG up. It wasn't within his ability. As the shorter fighter he was getting brutalized with the jab from long range, he had to use the high guard, then he was abused by vicious blows to the body. He had a very small chance to win but he satisfied the viewers other than you at least.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I never said he won a round, but I could see him getting the 1st and the 5th. That doesn't make it a bad fight. It was a good, exciting fight where Stevens did sme good things and landed some good shots to the head and body. GGG looks like he worked on his defense and looked great, but Stevens put up a fight and didn't just fold. He fought better than I thought. No need to put the guy down after he fought his heart out.


You call that effort 'putting up a fight'? He folded as soon as he was dropped, his style isn't Wright/Clottey combined with Dirrell back peddling. That's called survival mode.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I said it before... Stevens will give any other Middleweight big Problems just not Golovkin.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, i am so happy, GGG floored him, killed his body, took his best shots flush and made him quit, he completely demoralized him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Man, i am so happy, GGG floored him, killed his body, took his beshot shots flush and made him quit, he completely demoralized him


:rofl LMFAO you made it your avy. That's cool.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

stevens needs to work on head movement


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lomach said:


> Not even close


its not even the total number landed or thrown in the fight

ggg outlanded and outthrew stevens by twice as many punches in every round

without a knockdown its very, very hard to make a case for giving a round to fighter who was both outlanded and outthrown by twice as many punches in a round


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl LMFAO you made it your avy. That's cool.


Thanks. I hope Cumshot is reading this thread, haha


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Image didn't work but...

http://t.co/RIhVm3T08S


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> That look on his face wasn't a big fucking deal. He got up from that and rumbled on. So no biggie.
> 
> Stevens wasn't hungry enough coming up to this fight. Again.. These type of brothers are unable to get their Rocky montage on. They aren't champions.
> 
> Thats why they lose.


Do you really think that he lost because he wasn't hungry for the win or that it was even a big factor?


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Image didn't work but...
> 
> http://t.co/RIhVm3T08S


This is Art, haha


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Once again GayGayGay fails yo impress against a C level opponent


Mayweather should really consider fighting this guy before someone exposes him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You call that effort 'putting up a fight'? _*He folded as soon as he was dropped, *_his style isn't Wright/Clottey combined with Dirrell back peddling. That's called survival mode.


GGG beat Steven down, but that shit right there just isn't even remotely true. :lol:

Steven's cleared his head after that and went on.

Steven's problem is he didn't ultimately have what it took to beat Triple G and he couldn't, didn't listen to his corner. He didn't have the minerals to weather some punishment or the threat of punishment to get his shots off first.

I


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> GGG beat Steven down, but that shit right there just isn't even remotely true. :lol:
> 
> Steven's cleared his head after that and went on.
> 
> ...


Come on dude. Stevens lost to fucking Jessie Brinkley

That was him in there in all his glory. A limited fighter small for his weight class


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stevens put up a good fight. Very entertaining. GGG was up and controlled the fight but Stevens took the punishment well and capitalized on those brief lapses of relaxation from Golovkin to land over the top. That initial moment he fought off the ropes was impressive. Golovkin's combinations were nice.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Do you really think that he lost because he wasn't hungry for the win or that it was even a big factor?


Yes I do.

Being hungry isn't wanting to win.

You want $1,000,000.00 but you aren't hungry enough for it to do what it takes to get it.

Steven's can want the win, the way you want that money, but his preparation for this fight wasn't on that millionaire dollar hungry level. You got to want it like Muhammad Ali wanted it against Foreman. You got to want it like Mayweather trains.

You've got to get your Rocky montage on to win these pressure fights and if you can't put that pressure on yourself you don't really want it. He didn't trust his corner's instruction, he didn't have what it took to win.


----------



## WiDDoW_MaKeR (Jun 20, 2013)

GGG clearly won, but Stevens was definitely game. His speed posed some real problems for GGG to overcome, but he adapted and won in dominant fashion. Stevens showed a lot of heart standing up to that beating. GGG landed nasty shots to the body and head. I would say that I am also very impressed with GGG's ability to take a big shot too. He ate quite a few flush power shots and didn't seem bothered. He also showed great ability to evade shots when he chose to, as well. 

Very impressive performance, and a solid win. Stevens himself has nothing to be ashamed of, I would like to see him fight again on HBO too.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Come on dude. Stevens lost to fucking Jessie Brinkley
> 
> That was him in there in all his glory. A limited fighter small for his weight class


Fair enough then I suppose.

I wish him the best.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Being hungry isn't wanting to win.
> 
> ...


fair enough


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

WiDDoW_MaKeR said:


> GGG clearly won, but Stevens was definitely game. His speed posed some real problems for GGG to overcome, but he adapted and won in dominant fashion. Stevens showed a lot of heart standing up to that beating. GGG landed nasty shots to the body and head. I would say that I am also very impressed with GGG's ability to take a big shot too. He ate quite a few flush power shots and didn't seem bothered. He also showed great ability to evade shots when he chose to, as well.
> 
> Very impressive performance, and a solid win. Stevens himself has nothing to be ashamed of, I would like to see him fight again on HBO too.


I agree. There are too many negative outlooks on this fight. Personally, I just wanted to see someone last a few rounds with him and see his chin tested. I received that in this fight.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

It was a decent scrap. A lot of haters on here just have nothing to say, nor can they see worth a damn.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell... some people and their biased ass opinions (on BOTH sides of the argument). Most of the fuckers who are arguing here, are obviously either fans or haters of a certain GGG, those who hate him wont give him any kind of credit, and those who love him are just as bad, only in the opposite direction. Both sides are completely fucking wrong, and desperatly trying to argue their pre-determined opinions of what went down.

But the truth, as i honestly saw it was somewhere smack in the middle. GGG won a relatively competitive and interesting fight. He didn't get exposed. It wasn't all really close. Nor, was it a completely one sided beatdown.

You can certainly argue that Stevens won a round, or even two. You can not argue that Stevens pushed GGG to his limits either, or that he was close to leading at the time of the stoppage.

Now... STFU!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fucking hell... some people and their biased ass opinions (on BOTH sides of the argument). Most of the fuckers who are arguing here, are obviously either fans or haters of a certain GGG, those who hate him wont give him any kind of credit, and those who love him are just as bad, only in the opposite direction. Both sides are completely fucking wrong, and desperatly trying to argue their pre-determined opinions of what went down.
> 
> But the truth, as i honestly saw it was somewhere smack in the middle. GGG won a relatively competitive and interesting fight. He didn't get exposed. It wasn't all really close. Nor, was it a completely one sided beatdown.
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :deal


:yep
Like the rest of us don't know that they have an obvious pre-determined agenda :rolleyes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :deal


How'd you score Mago/Perez, if you did?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How high are fighters trunks allowed these days what the helll? weird rreminded me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Shane had a great career, but his potential seemed to be a bit higher than what he actually accomplished. What talent...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> How'd you score Mago/Perez, if you did?


Didn't keep a scorecard but I felt Perez deserved to win, Mago's moments stood out more because there were fewer and Perez was landing more quality punches more consistently.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So you actually think Stevens showed something and won a round? Figures :lol:


he arguably won the first and one of the mid rounds. For you to think he was fighting like a pussy though really shows what type of fan you are. He was coming forward on a guy who was bigger than him and claimed by many as the hardest hitter in boxing. In the process, tagged GGG more than any recent opponent


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fucking hell... some people and their biased ass opinions (on BOTH sides of the argument). Most of the fuckers who are arguing here, are obviously either fans or haters of a certain GGG, those who hate him wont give him any kind of credit, and those who love him are just as bad, only in the opposite direction. Both sides are completely fucking wrong, and desperatly trying to argue their pre-determined opinions of what went down.
> 
> But the truth, as i honestly saw it was somewhere smack in the middle. GGG won a relatively competitive and interesting fight. He didn't get exposed. It wasn't all really close. Nor, was it a completely one sided beatdown.
> 
> ...


Competitive? :lol:
It was a shit fight for GGG to take in the first place and it more than lived up to that. GGG should've been fighting someone better and Stevens should've been more prepared to back up his talk rather than stinking up the place and doing everything possible to finish the fight on his feet. This fight did neither fighter any favours.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he arguably won the first and one of the mid rounds. For you to think he was fighting like a pussy though really shows what type of fan you are. He was coming forward on a guy who was bigger than him and claimed by many as the hardest hitter in boxing. In the process, tagged GGG more than any recent opponent


:lol: He got backed up constantly you fool, he thought he was playing rope-a-dope and that he could somehow land a big punch and finish it. He didn't fight at all like someone who was coming to "Fuck GGG up". He came forwards in the first round but when he got dropped he lost his testicles.
And how was GGG the bigger man? Stevens has been fighting at light heavy. Is GGG bigger than Mike Tyson as well?
GGG was throwing punches continuously trying to get the pussy to open up, when you are pressuring an opponent there are far more opportunities to get tagged. 
For someone who claims they box you sure seem to miss some obvious things.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: He got backed up constantly you fool, he thought he was playing rope-a-dope and that he could somehow land a big punch and finish it. He didn't fight at all like someone who was coming to "Fuck GGG up". He came forwards in the first round but when he got dropped he lost his testicles.
> And how was GGG the bigger man? Stevens has been fighting at light heavy. Is GGG bigger than Mike Tyson as well?
> GGG was throwing punches continuously trying to get the pussy to open up, when you are pressuring an opponent there are far more opportunities to get tagged.
> For someone who claims they box you sure seem to miss some obvious things.


He came forward as much as he could with his limitations. Stevens obviously isn't that good, has bad stamina and is short as hell. He can't back GGG up the whole fight, but he did it more than Macklin, Proska, Rosado and Ishida did.

And Stevens is smaller in the sense as in he's fucking 5'7. Yeah I box and I know it's tough figthing a guy who punches that hard and being that much smaller than him. :lol: Man, you can make good post sometimes, but more often than not, you're a dickhead


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Competitive? :lol:
> It was a shit fight for GGG to take in the first place and it more than lived up to that. GGG should've been fighting someone better and Stevens should've been more prepared to back up his talk rather than stinking up the place and doing everything possible to finish the fight on his feet. This fight did neither fighter any favours.


Sure it did. It help Golovkin establish that he has a great chin: 
Stevens landed quite a few very heavy blows. They didn't phase Golovkin at all. That tells us a LOT.

Stevens fought badly, unfortunately. He kept trying to land from mid-range, instead of up close, and he barely threw any uppercuts. His trainer must be worthless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sure it did. It help Golovkin establish that he has a great chin:
> Stevens landed quite a few very heavy blows. They didn't phase Golovkin at all. That tells us a LOT.
> 
> Stevens fought badly, unfortunately. He kept trying to land from mid-range, instead of up close, and he barely threw any uppercuts. His trainer must be worthless.


I liked the advice his corner was giving. I agreed with everything they said, but you may be right in that his preparation was wrong


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He came forward as much as he could with his limitations. Stevens obviously isn't that good, has bad stamina and is short as hell. He can't back GGG up the whole fight, but he did it more than Macklin, Proska, Rosado and Ishida did.
> 
> And Stevens is smaller in the sense as in he's fucking 5'7. Yeah I box and I know it's tough figthing a guy who punches that hard and being that much smaller than him. :lol: Man, you can make good post sometimes, but more often than not, you're a dickhead


He's not smaller than him, that's like saying that Corrales was bigger than Tyson


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sure it did. It help Golovkin establish that he has a great chin:
> Stevens landed quite a few very heavy blows. They didn't phase Golovkin at all. That tells us a LOT.
> 
> Stevens fought badly, unfortunately. He kept trying to land from mid-range, instead of up close, and he barely threw any uppercuts. His trainer must be worthless.


I think it's always been known by people who know boxing that GGG has a very good chin. You don't have his style without having a very good chin, you don't have 350 amateur fights without getting dropped if you don't have a good chin.
I thought GGG was almost letting Stevens punch him at times just so he could get an opportunity for a clean shot.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Competitive? :lol:
> It was a shit fight for GGG to take in the first place and it more than lived up to that. GGG should've been fighting someone better and Stevens should've been more prepared to back up his talk rather than stinking up the place and doing everything possible to finish the fight on his feet. This fight did neither fighter any favours.


I said relatively competitive. As in, competitive in spots/or rounds, and alot more competitive than many had expected.
Anyways... sounds like you got your "***********" goggles on again... oh, and before you get mad at that... yes the "Black Power" mofo's are just as bad/biased. But it doesn't change the fact that YOU have ZERO objectivity when it comes to certain fighters. You might have more knowledge than most, myself VERY much included when it comes to boxing... but that knowledge is completely wasted and absolutely irrelevant because of the obvious fucking bias & agenda that you have.

Like Bball mentioned, Stevens did a hell of a lot more than the previous 4 opponents. And in a way that's a good thing for GGG fans, as many will feel that he proved more in this fight than in his last 4 fights combined. On the flipside, he didn't look like an indestructable monster throughout the WHOLE fight this time around, like on previous occations. But that's no reason for you to get insecure about your hero though, he still did very well for the most part... it's just that his opponent was a slightly higher caliber and had a few more tools than his previous opponents... and that's okay, because that's what happens in this sport when you take a small step up... you get pushed that little bit harder. Again, still a VERY good performance by GGG, and i'm not trying to discredit or take anything away from him... okay?

Honestly... fucking fuck fuck ass fuck. I really, really do like GGG, but Jesus fucking Christ biased twats like you make it tough for the rest of us!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

You really had the Mago-Perez fight close? I didn't even have it close Mago didn't win many rounds for me I feel liek many who gave so many rounds to Mago did it because of the "Mayweather phenomen" one fighter is winning easily and because the other guy has a slightly better round you give the round to him I didn't have it close even the round where Perez got a point deduction I had 9-9 Mago showed heart but I had it as a clear victory for Perez and not close Magot took a beating even though he landed some good shots


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

ggg is scary man. he got boxing skill and can counter off the backfoot also can apply educated pressure, now has show he has crazy condition and output if he wants to and of course his unreal power. dude is versatile and on his way to being a top p4p fighter, one of my faves right now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Man, Shane had a great career, but his potential seemed to be a bit higher than what he actually accomplished. What talent...


Should never have taken those Wright fights.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I said relatively competitive. As in, competitive in spots/or rounds, and alot more competitive than many had expected.
> Anyways... sounds like you got your "***********" goggles on again... oh, and before you get mad at that... yes the "Black Power" mofo's are just as bad/biased. But it doesn't change the fact that YOU have ZERO objectivity when it comes to certain fighters. You might have more knowledge than most, myself VERY much included when it comes to boxing... but that knowledge is completely wasted and absolutely irrelevant because of the obvious fucking bias & agenda that you have.
> 
> Like Bball mentioned, Stevens did a hell of a lot more than the previous 4 opponents. And in a way that's a good thing for GGG fans, as many will feel that he proved more in this fight than in his last 4 fights combined. On the flipside, he didn't look like an indestructable monster throughout the WHOLE fight this time around, like on previous occations. But that's no reason for you to get insecure about your hero though, he still did very well for the most part... it's just that his opponent was a slightly higher caliber and had a few more tools than his previous opponents... and that's okay, because that's what happens in this sport when you take a small step up... you get pushed that little bit harder. Again, still a VERY good performance by GGG, and i'm not trying to discredit or take anything away from him... okay?
> ...


I don't know what you're going on about. I'm a fan of Golovkin but I think he's overrated if anything. I think Ward beats him comfortably. Don't accuse me of racism, I just tell it like it is. GGG should've been fighting someone better. And what you and bball can't seem to understand is that Stevens was scared to death, GGG was doing everything he could to get him to engage. That includes letting Stevens land some punches. And when you're an aggressive pressure fighter you're going to take some shots regardless. When a fighter wants to survive there's not much that can be done. Golovkin threw a ridiculous amount of punches. Stevens was garbage and truly a step down in opposition. He fought like a bitch after he got tagged and fought to survive. Macklin, Proska etc. actually came to fight. Stevens landing a counter that has no effect once a round doesn't mean he was having any success when he was getting pummelled in his shell while back peddling for the other 2:50min of the round. Do you think guys like Macklin and Proska couldn't have done the same thing?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens was in shell mode most of the fight. He fought scared.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know what you're going on about. I'm a fan of Golovkin but I think he's overrated if anything. I think Ward beats him comfortably. Don't accuse me of racism, I just tell it like it is. GGG should've been fighting someone better. And what you and bball can't seem to understand is that Stevens was scared to death, GGG was doing everything he could to get him to engage. That includes letting Stevens land some punches. And when you're an aggressive pressure fighter you're going to take some shots regardless. When a fighter wants to survive there's not much that can be done. Golovkin threw a ridiculous amount of punches. Stevens was garbage and truly a step down in opposition. He fought like a bitch after he got tagged and fought to survive. Macklin, Proska etc. actually came to fight. Stevens landing a counter that has no effect once a round doesn't mean he was having any success when he was getting pummelled in his shell while back peddling for the other 2:50min of the round. Do you think guys like Macklin and Proska couldn't have done the same thing?


Nah I think Stevens gets underrated here Macklin and Proksa also got on their bike after they felt GGGs power Stevens didn't perform that badly GGG was just too much for him


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

That was a difficult night for Golovkin, he started as i thought he would, establishing his jab and working out exactly what Stevens was going to bring to the table. Stevens came out very positive but that was all but knocked out of him when he took those two heavy left hooks and got sat on his ass in the 2nd round. For the rest of the fight he was reluctant to move forward unless he felt he was going to catch Golovkin off guard, he landed some nice punches off the ropes that didnt seem to phase GGG one bit. Credit where credits due Stevens showed a very tight defence whilst shelling up for the rest of the fight and managed to get himself to the 8th round, i was kind of expecting after the buildup that he would go out swinging but all resistance had been beaten out of him and the referee was correct to call it off. Golovkin on the other hand had to resort to dummying Stevens in at times to open him up a little bit more, almost giving Stevens a little bit of success so he could get off with some better work, i felt he done this with a bit of success during the 1st minute or so of every round but still couldnt find the required punches to knock Stevens out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot must be running for the hills. 

Curtis 'It's my time' Stevens lool


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know what you're going on about. I'm a fan of Golovkin but I think he's overrated if anything. I think Ward beats him comfortably. Don't accuse me of racism, I just tell it like it is. GGG should've been fighting someone better. And what you and bball can't seem to understand is that Stevens was scared to death, GGG was doing everything he could to get him to engage. That includes letting Stevens land some punches. And when you're an aggressive pressure fighter you're going to take some shots regardless. When a fighter wants to survive there's not much that can be done. Golovkin threw a ridiculous amount of punches. Stevens was garbage and truly a step down in opposition. He fought like a bitch after he got tagged and fought to survive. Macklin, Proska etc. actually came to fight. Stevens landing a counter that has no effect once a round doesn't mean he was having any success when he was getting pummelled in his shell while back peddling for the other 2:50min of the round. Do you think guys like Macklin and Proska couldn't have done the same thing?


Do you honestly think that Macklin made more of a fight than Stevens? Yes, Stevens fought VERY negatively for alot of the fight... and just covered up and NOTHING else for the majority of some of the rounds. But then there were also moments where he did make a fight of it. I believe it was the 4th & 5th were both rounds where he gave GGG at least something to think about, and landed quite a few good shots... it didn't do much to GGG, but still good shots. I can see why some would score the 4th for Stevens (i did not btw). But i wouldn't really argue if someone did.
After rewatching the fight, i have to admit that it was a beatdown for a good portion of the fight. But imo Stevens certainly gave GGG more to think about than his last few opponents did, even if it only was for a couple of rounds of the fight. And he did so after feeling GGG's power... where his previous few opponents did not.

Maybe it wasn't the best fight for GGG to take, but i don't really think that either guy's stock really went down. The only real letdown for Stevens was that he fought so incredibly negatively for alot of the fight, especially after all that shit talking he did before the fight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> ggg is scary man. he got boxing skill and can counter off the backfoot also can apply educated pressure, now has show he has crazy condition and output if he wants to and of course his unreal power. dude is versatile and on his way to being a top p4p fighter, one of my faves right now.


Well, at least you came around from how you used to feel about him on ESB. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I know GGG doesn't have 'elite defence' like people claim he has. The totality of this guy as a fighter is that he'd lose to Ward and maybe Froch, and beats everyone else. I think he'd actually KO Quillin.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

"Are you serious? Seriously?"

Triple G :rofl



From Russia said:


> Man, i am so happy, GGG floored him, killed his body, took his best shots flush and made him quit, he completely demoralized him


Your avatar :rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know GGG doesn't have 'elite defence' like people claim he has. The totality of this guy as a fighter is that he'd lose to Ward and maybe Froch, and beats everyone else. I think he'd actually KO Quillin.


He would absolutely demolish Froch, perfect style for him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know GGG doesn't have 'elite defence' like people claim he has. The totality of this guy as a fighter is that he'd lose to Ward and maybe Froch, and beats everyone else. I think he'd actually KO Quillin.


This fight isn't really a good case for your point though bro. I mean really, with GGG's style it's hard to have elite defense plus Stevens was covering up for large periods of the fights, and just looking to counter.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, I think when GGG came in he should have been trying to slip the jab on the right and step inside with him and banging that right to the body then stay in that fucking chest and push his ass back. When I saw him stepping back and trying to stay on the outside I was confused, especially when he was waiting with the jab, when he has the longer reach. He didn't want to jab to the body and head to setup the left hook he just wants to throw it thinking it would automatically knock GGG out and that sort of confirms what you said earlier.


If you'd been in Curtis' corner, Bama, instead of those three fools, I'm pretty sure GGG would'a got stopped.

Early. :smile



Sweethome_Bama said:


> That said I wonder if Curtis could make it down to 154 or 147 with his height and strength and chin he could have some monster fights there.


He could well clean out the present LW division. :happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> If you'd been in Curtis' corner, Bama, instead of those three fools, I'm pretty sure GGG would'a got stopped.
> 
> Early. :smile


Curtis wasn't listening to the good strategy his corner was telling him before and after he went down, well he did press in spurts but seems that he didn't like being inside himself which is where he needed to be.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> peter quillin beats GGG


:lol:

Quillin gets chocolate good boy'ed worse than Steven's did.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I liked the advice his corner was giving. I agreed with everything they said, but you may be right in that his preparation was wrong


What was his corner telling him? (I was trying to get some work done in-between rounds & didn't pay attention.)

If they were telling him to fight outside & wait for a counter, then they should be fired. If they were telling him to keep throwing the hook, which clearly wasn't landing, then they should be fired.

They SHOULD have told him to bullrush, (get Golovkin off-balance) throw uppercuts, and go for broke. - to not let the fight go into late rounds. Instead, Stevens played it safe, and handed the fight to Golovkin on a platter.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What was his corner telling him? (I was trying to get some work done in-between rounds & didn't pay attention.)
> 
> If they were telling him to fight outside & wait for a counter, then they should be fired.


They said that he has to stay away from the ropes and that he has to back up Golovkin easier said than done. Golovkin had more power, more boxing skills and the better chin. Stevens was a Little bit faster with his Hands but couldnt hurt Golovkin (of course as I said he isnt a huge Puncher) so it was clear that he couldnt do much more.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> ggg is scary man. he got boxing skill and can counter off the backfoot also can apply educated pressure, now has show he has crazy condition and output if he wants to and of course his unreal power. dude is versatile and on his way to being a top p4p fighter, one of my faves right now.


Yep.

Props to Stevens for at least showing us some new facets of Golovkin's skill: We saw a much more careful and "orthodox" Golovkin last night, we saw Golovkin's chin tested by a huge puncher, and as you say we saw him fighting off his back foot.

The guy is SERIOUS. (seriously!)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:



Royal-T-Bag said:


> GGG is the most overrated fighter I've seen on here. The guy hasn't done shit. Macklin will push him, shot blown up Ouma pushed him so Macklin will too. GGG is good and should beat Macklin but man is that boy overhyped


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know what you're going on about. I'm a fan of Golovkin but I think he's overrated if anything. I think Ward beats him comfortably. Don't accuse me of racism, I just tell it like it is. GGG should've been fighting someone better. And what you and bball can't seem to understand is that Stevens was scared to death,* GGG was doing everything he could to get him to engage. That includes letting Stevens land some punches*. And when you're an aggressive pressure fighter you're going to take some shots regardless. When a fighter wants to survive there's not much that can be done. Golovkin threw a ridiculous amount of punches. Stevens was garbage and truly a step down in opposition. He fought like a bitch after he got tagged and fought to survive. Macklin, Proska etc. actually came to fight. Stevens landing a counter that has no effect once a round doesn't mean he was having any success when he was getting pummelled in his shell while back peddling for the other 2:50min of the round. Do you think guys like Macklin and Proska couldn't have done the same thing?


sure he "let him" land those punches :lol:atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's not smaller than him, that's like saying that Corrales was bigger than Tyson


I guess it's also like saying Broner was bigger than Ress when Rees came down to 135 and Broner only had 1 fight at 135


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What was his corner telling him? (I was trying to get some work done in-between rounds & didn't pay attention.)
> 
> If they were telling him to fight outside & wait for a counter, then they should be fired. If they were telling him to keep throwing the hook, which clearly wasn't landing, then they should be fired.
> 
> They SHOULD have told him to bullrush, (get Golovkin off-balance) throw uppercuts, and go for broke. - to not let the fight go into late rounds. Instead, Stevens played it safe, and handed the fight to Golovkin on a platter.


They were telling him not to let GGG gain any confidence and not to let him think he's stronger than him. They wanted him to stay off the ropes and was telling him that he was getting killed there. They told him to push GGG backwards and fight him more up close. Also to double up the jab.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I guess it's also like saying Broner was bigger than Ress when Rees came down to 135 and Broner only had 1 fight at 135


Dealt flew off the handle a little bit in this thread :lol: I wouldn't of expected to see him calling fighters "bitches" and "pussy" so liberally. He's above that. This forum though is a fucking cesspool on fight night's and morning afters. Real bad.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> (I was trying to get some work done in-between rounds & didn't pay attention.)


:lol: How did that work out for you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Dealt flew off the handle a little bit in this thread :lol: I wouldn't of expected to see him calling fighters "bitches" and "pussy" so liberally. He's above that. This forum though is a fucking cesspool on fight night's and morning afters. Real bad.


the sad thing is that this isn't even his worse performance. Do you remember how he acted in the Bradley/Marquez thread after Loma fought :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the sad thing is that this isn't even his worse performance. Do you remember how he acted in the Bradley/Marquez thread after Loma fought :verysad


I think I was binge watching The Sopranos that weekend and wasn't really around. I can only imagine though :lol: :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think I was binge watching The Sopranos that weekend and wasn't really around. I can only imagine though :lol: :-(


:lol: oh man it was real bad. He was going to war with everybody


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, some guys need to calm down in the day after the fights....


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> *Do you honestly think that Macklin made more of a fight than Stevens? Yes, Stevens fought VERY negatively for alot of the fight...* and just covered up and NOTHING else for the majority of some of the rounds. But then there were also moments where he did make a fight of it. I believe it was the 4th & 5th were both rounds where he gave GGG at least something to think about, and landed quite a few good shots... it didn't do much to GGG, but still good shots. I can see why some would score the 4th for Stevens (i did not btw). But i wouldn't really argue if someone did.
> After rewatching the fight, i have to admit that it was a beatdown for a good portion of the fight. But imo Stevens certainly gave GGG more to think about than his last few opponents did, even if it only was for a couple of rounds of the fight. And he did so after feeling GGG's power... where his previous few opponents did not.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't the best fight for GGG to take, but i don't really think that either guy's stock really went down. The only real letdown for Stevens was that he fought so incredibly negatively for alot of the fight, especially after all that shit talking he did before the fight.


Macklin didnt have the benefit of being 5'6", squat, with arms long enough to pull off a turtle shell defence. Both fights were effectively over after the 2nd round, Stevens frame if anything worked to his advantage, both guys gave it a go and both guys came up short. As for the scoring i didnt give Stevens any of the rounds other than a share of the 1st, Golovkin controlled every aspect of the fight from the 2nd round onwards and absolutely bossed the 4th and 5th, if Stevens only throws 5 or 6 punches a round of course he has a decent chance of landing them because it becomes very difficult to anticipate when those punches are going to be thrown.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: oh man it was real bad. He was going to war with everybody


:rofl

I have to see this.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:


hey what can i say Macklin was a legit challenge that he hadn't yet faced and he passed with flying colors, I'm not above admitting I was wrong. I ate my cro after that fight, dude is incredible to watch, I'm sold. Keep in mind that was spurred on by trolling the whiteboys. I had GGG top 10 p4p since the Macklin fight, proly the only person on this forum to have him that high.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> hey what can i say Macklin was a legit challenge that he hadn't yet faced and he passed with flying colors, I'm not above admitting I was wrong. I ate my cro after that fight, dude is incredible to watch, I'm sold. Keep in mind that was spurred on by trolling the whiteboys. I had GGG top 10 p4p since the Macklin fight, proly the only person on this forum to have him that high.


I'm an untrollable whiteboy. :deal bball and oneshot's Golovkin trolling is some of the most hilarious shit I've ever read here or there, though I think one of them is dead serious. Anyway, it's not like you needed to explain yourself FFS :lol: Everyone has done 180s, all the time. It's better late than never, and Macklin was a performance he needed to sway opinions.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm an untrollable whiteboy. :deal bball and oneshot's Golovkin trolling is some of the most hilarious shit I've ever read here or there, though I think one of them is dead serious. Anyway, it's not like you needed to explain yourself FFS :lol: Everyone has done 180s, all the time. It's better late than never, and Macklin was a performance he needed to sway opinions.


I once had Arthur Abraham at number 10 p4p atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I once had Arthur Abraham at number 10 p4p atsch


I once thought Floyd was actually going to duck Canelo Alvarez for a week or so when the "147 or no fight" shit came out from his trainer. It was fucking UGLY :rofl @turbotime probably remembers. I was so hopped up on emotions and pissed off I didn't even once consider 'negotiation tactic'. It was the worst week ever.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vehemently argued and defended Abner Mares being Top 5 P4P atsch Which, given the quality of his run for a few years he may of deserved. Still made look the fool though, majorly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I once thought Floyd was actually going to duck Canelo Alvarez for a week or so when the "147 or no fight" shit came out from his trainer. It was fucking UGLY :rofl @turbotime probably remembers. I was so hopped up on emotions and pissed off I didn't even once consider 'negotiation tactic'. It was the worst week ever.


All good now though :money


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens chin is legit took so many clean shots from GGG and legs never went and got a lot of heart! GGG same as we all knew very hittable and looking amazing against gatekeepers


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They were telling him not to let GGG gain any confidence and not to let him think he's stronger than him. They wanted him to stay off the ropes and was telling him that he was getting killed there. They told him to push GGG backwards and fight him more up close. Also to double up the jab.


 Thanks.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Vehemently argued and defended Abner Mares being Top 5 P4P atsch Which, given the quality of his run for a few years he may of deserved. Still made look the fool though, majorly.


He had a case for that before he ate that left hook from Gonzales.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Vehemently argued and defended Abner Mares being Top 5 P4P atsch Which, given the quality of his run for a few years he may of deserved. Still made look the fool though, majorly.


If he beats Gonzalez in the rematch then he is back in the running in my opinion


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Dealt flew off the handle a little bit in this thread :lol: I wouldn't of expected to see him calling fighters "bitches" and "pussy" so liberally. He's above that. This forum though is a fucking cesspool on fight night's and morning afters. Real bad.


I stand by my comments. Stevens is a vagina with legs and should hang himself for that performance.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

nvs said:


> He had a case for that before he ate that left hook from Gonzales.





tommygun711 said:


> If he beats Gonzalez in the rematch then he is back in the running in my opinion


He definitely looks small at 126, even in defeating PDL. I was sort of biting my nails the entire time.


----------

